# no molestes y vete ya



## Elisabetha76

Hola..necesito saber cómo se dice en rumano: no molestes y vete ya.
(No es para echar a nadie...es para una novela donde se lo dicen a un personaje)


----------



## basquiat

Hola!

"no molestes y vete ya" seria en rumano- "nu deranja si pleaca/du- te odata"!
besos


----------



## Elisabetha76

basquiat said:


> Hola!
> 
> "no molestes y vete ya" seria en rumano- "nu deranja si pleaca/du- te odata"!
> besos


Me has despistao con la barra /
1° nu deranja si pleaca
    2°du  te odata


----------



## basquiat

hola y lo siento:

nu deranja si pleaca odata-primero
o
nu deranja si du-te odata- segundo 
te recomiendo la primera variante


----------



## Elisabetha76

basquiat said:


> hola y lo siento:
> 
> nu deranja si pleaca odata-primero
> o
> nu deranja si du-te odata- segundo
> te recomiendo la primera variante


 
gracias


----------



## o.h.

*no molestes y vete ya *
pienso que se podria traducir muy bien como 
*lasa-ma-n pace si pleaca odata *

*(lasa-ma-n pace = *no me molestes, dejame en paz)


----------

